# Income tax on ALL expat pensions



## Brexit.Refugee (Sep 10, 2017)

To-days Algarve Daily News has an item regarding a proposal to levy income tax on all Expat pensions, which will interest anyone who has NHR or is in process of applying.

Can't give you the link as I only have 3 posts!!!!

Perhaps it'll only apply to new applicants, rather than existing, but it's clearly something to be aware of.....:fingerscrossed:
Thanks
B.R


----------



## gairloch (Jun 24, 2011)

Pensions are always a nice target for taxes. HOWEVER, they cannot override the double taxation Agreement (DTA) regardless of any new laws passed as they would have to break the DTA).


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

The article does not say what is going to happen but basically speculates with things like "government has been looking at...under analysis...." which is normal behaviour of government and typically strung out with some online newspaper drumming up reader reactions. Given that the situation of expat pensions etc. in 2019 is unclarified there will be endless articles of this nature related to so called Brexit. . Oh here's another https://www.theguardian.com/politic...f-edge-in-pensions-and-insurance-after-brexit

Just selecting articles and repeating their contents does not mean they will become law and definitely does not help anyone who is possibly retired on UK pension and not living in the UK so already unsure of their future. The truth would be helpful but repeating rumour is not.


----------

